# 12) I condottieri: Ancelotti, Capello, Sacchi, Liedholm, Rocco.



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2014)

Eccoci all'ultimo appuntamento con la Hall of Fame. La rassegna non poteva che concludersi con i direttori d'orchestra della storia rossonera. Ognuno di questi personaggi, nella sua epoca, è risultato decisivo tanto quanto i giocatori che scendevano in campo. Perché non basta collezionare figurine. E' necessario saperle disporre in campo, motivarle, e tenerle unite. 
E' il duro compito dei... condottieri!

Buona visione!

Video documentario:

Link -) Watch Videos Online | 12. I Condottieri (Ancelotti, Capello, Sacchi, Liedholm, Rocco) | Veoh.com


----------



## Renegade (21 Aprile 2015)

Esigo che tra questi sia citato anche Inzaghi.


----------

